# Ground Turquoise



## jkeithrussell (Nov 19, 2008)

Where do you get it?


----------



## marcruby (Nov 19, 2008)

CSUSA has a lot of flavors of ground stone for inlay work. I thin Arizona Silhouettes does too.  There should be cheaper sources for quantity buys - check jewelry making supply houses.

Marc


----------



## markgum (Nov 19, 2008)

I have found some on e-bay; but the quality was not as good as I had hoped. Best deal I have found is CSUSA


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not bought any yet, but I hear good about here: 

http://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories

Ask for floor sweepings.


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay. I need to put the coffee down.... Apparently I can't focus very well right now because I thought the title read "Ground Tortoise"!! Gah!! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## bdonald (Nov 19, 2008)

I've dealt with Gilmer Rock twice, and cant say enough about them in my experiences.  Plus they've thrown in free samples on both my orders, which is not only a nice suprise, gave me a chance to play with Malachite.  I seem to end up tacking whatever they sent me onto the next order after trying it, so it's paying off for them in my case   The Malachite was so much easier to work with than the turquoise.





PaulDoug said:


> I have not bought any yet, but I hear good about here:
> 
> http://www.gilmerrockshop.com/servlet/the-Crushed-Rock/Categories
> 
> Ask for floor sweepings.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 19, 2008)

I grind my own. I buy the tutquoise and malachite rocks from Great South Gems and Minerals.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you describe how you grind them? 



rherrell said:


> I grind my own. I buy the tutquoise and malachite rocks from Great South Gems and Minerals.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 19, 2008)

It doesn't look like they currently have turquoise, but you might also try Augums Pen Works http://www.augumspenworks.com/crushed.htm

  -Barry


----------



## hstudio (Nov 19, 2008)

jkeithrussell said:


> Can you describe how you grind them?



I use a GrindMaster coffee grinder. You can find them on Ebay for a couple hundred $$$$$$. These grinders are almost $1500 new!!!! They do a great job on turquoise , malachite and other such materials.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 19, 2008)

I've also used them the price is much better than anywhere else I've tried and as you said great people to deal with.





bdonald said:


> I've dealt with Gilmer Rock twice, and cant say enough about them in my experiences.  Plus they've thrown in free samples on both my orders, which is not only a nice suprise, gave me a chance to play with Malachite.  I seem to end up tacking whatever they sent me onto the next order after trying it, so it's paying off for them in my case   The Malachite was so much easier to work with than the turquoise.


----------



## rherrell (Nov 20, 2008)

jkeithrussell said:


> Can you describe how you grind them?


Sure, turquoise and malachite are soft so it doesn't take much. I have a stainless steel measuring cup set I got at Wal Mart and I use the small one, 1/4 cup I think. I break off little chunks with pliers and use a transfer punch and hit it with a hammer. I also made a piece of clear plexiglass with a hole for the punch that covers the top and keeps chips from flying!


----------

